# Wing Plows (for 3/4 ton and 1-ton)



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

Here's Birco wing plows. These are nice plows, great build. This truck here is a Ford with a Diamond front plow with the Birco wing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

*Chevy with wing*

Here's a Chevy 3500 with the Birco wing. The truck also has a Fisher front plow. Nice setup.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

*Chevy Side Pic*

Here's the side of the Chevy with the wing. What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

*Wayne Brown Snowplows*

Here's some trucks with Wayne Brown Snowplows

First truck is an F350, next is an F250 (pickup), and next is F350.

All three have one-way plows plus wings.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

the truck farthest left may actually be a 450 or 550, unsure though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

*F550 with one way and wing*

Here's a Ford F550 with front Everest One-Way plow with Power Angle. Imagine that. Plus an HP wing plow. This setup is also available for the smaller trucks.

Sincerely,
Cigam


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

*F550 with wing plow (another one)*

Here's another F550. Doesn't it look nice? My town has an F550 with the same setup. I don't like Ford, they have too many transmission problems. Some of them at least. But it goes fine around here. My town users theirs for making a pass down a road before the big truck comes through.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

*Newport, NH F550 with wing*

Here's my town's truck.


----------



## Foz (Mar 27, 2001)

Where can i purchase the wing plows?


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

HP Fairfield (They have Everest Wing Plows)
Wayne Brown (in Maine)

I can add more info later.

You can also purchase SnowWing or Jjag wing plows.


----------



## truckplow (Jan 27, 2005)

jjag pictures:


----------



## snowinjoe (Nov 23, 2004)

Does the wing plow on say a 1 ton push it side ways?


----------



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

How much do the wings cost?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

truckplow;199709 said:


> jjag pictures:


Thats a Nice Wing Plow


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

This is f-450


----------



## Ford-101 (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.advancedsalvage.com/picture.php?pic_id=9438


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

that jjag set-up looks pretty nice... too bad they dont have pricing on thier web-site


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Almost $25GRAND for the used 1999 from Advanced...and it looked beat!


----------



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

yea that was crazy pricing imo for the '99

anyone bought the jjag?


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

That's gotta be hard on the truck carrying those plows plus a V box.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

TLC Snow Div.;491859 said:


> That's gotta be hard on the truck carrying those plows plus a V box.


Its gotta be, even being a 550, it still a truck.

IMO I don't like em. They lock the view out of the passenger window, which is needed. I would want one like "truckplow" posted. It is behind the cab and you can still see outside the passenger window. JMO!!!!

Ryan


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

we have one of those one way plows for our 350 at work, was on the truck one time 
thats all it took for us to realise it was to much plow for the truck, plows like that should be left for the big boys and let the smaller trucks do clean up

also i dont see those trucks NOT getting pushed around shelfing or benching, just not enough weight behind them...makes for good pictures but thats about it IMO


----------



## 1sthippy (Dec 19, 2006)

*A Little Wing*

I made my own for a 1500 Chevy. It is now on my 1500 Dodge. Search - Little Winger and also Winging in Weare


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Chevy 3500 with a plow and wing.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Where's Mark Oomkes in this thread? I thought he has/had a wing on a King Ranch pick-up. At least I think it was his truck?


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

mercer_me;796769 said:


> Chevy 3500 with a plow and wing.


I used to own this one. I put up some pics in another thread on here. Sold it two summers ago.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

dlnimsy;798441 said:


> I used to own this one. I put up some pics in another thread on here. Sold it two summers ago.


I found these pics on Craigs list.


----------

